# Challenge



## Swampguy (Jan 7, 2006)

I don't want this to seem like bragging and if it does please forgive me. But the Puritan Board needs your money in order to keep running. So here is my pitch
I and my wife live on a fixed income of less than 20,000 a year. I have just given $10 to the board. I challenge you to meet that and if you have the guts than beat it. Tim


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 7, 2006)

We thank you Tim!


----------

